# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] δεν ανάβει καθόλου η οθόνη!fujitsu siemens

## jean

Καλησπέρα, 

  Έχω ένα λαπτοπ fujitsu siemens στο οποίο δεν ανοίγει η οθόνη του! Δεν ανάβει καθόλου!
σίγουρα δεν είναι η λάμπα και η οθόνη, σε άλλο λαπτοπ που τα έβαλα λειτουργούν κανονικά!
άρα έχουμε,

1.inverter
2.GPU
3.καλωδιοταινια

και 1 ερώτηση, πώς μπορώ να τεστάρω το inverter?

*Επίσης δοκίμασα με φως πάνω στην οθόνη μήπως δω τίποτα...αλλα μπα! (συμπερένω λοιπόν οτι δεν είναι το inverter, αν ήταν, με το φώς θα φαινόταν κάτι...)
η κάρτα δε ζεσταινόταν καθόλου, και θεωρώ λιγο απίθανο να είναι εκεί η βλάβη!
πιθανολογώ οτι είναι στην καλωδιοταινία, με προβληματίζει όμως και το γεγονός οτι δε συνδέεται ουτε σε εξωτερική οθόνη...απλά να σημειωθεί οτι γενικότερα ήταν λίγο μπελας αυτό το λαπτοπ με τις εξωτερικές οθόνες... έπιανε όποτε ήθελε, οπότε ας μή το θεωρήσουμε σίγουρο!

καμια ιδέα? μου διαφεύγει τίποτα???

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## JOUN

> η κάρτα δε ζεσταινόταν καθόλου, και θεωρώ λιγο απίθανο να είναι εκεί η βλάβη!


Μα αυτο ειναι το πρωτο συμπτωμα οτι ισως φταιει η καρτα..Αν δεν δουλευει πως θα ζεσταθει;Και αφου λες δεν δειχνει ουτε σε εξωτερικη οθονη,μαλλον αυτο θα ειναι..
Αληθεια η καρτα ειναι αποσπωμενη με ενα μεγαλο βυσμα στην μια μερια;Εχω φτιαξει αν θυμαμαι καλα 3 η 4 τετοια ολα με προβλημα στην καρτα.

Υ.Γ Εκτος και εννοεις "δεν ζεσταινοταν" οταν δουλευε το λαπτοπ οποτε αλλαζει το πραγμα..

----------


## jean

> Υ.Γ Εκτος και εννοεις "δεν ζεσταινοταν" οταν δουλευε το λαπτοπ οποτε αλλαζει το πραγμα..


 :Smile:  αυτό εννοώ! ούτε τώρα ζεσταίνετε, ούτε όταν δούλευε! η θερμοκρασία της ήταν στους 30 βαθμούς περίπου!

δυστυχώς είναι on board η κάρτα!

----------


## jean

Ερώτηση, άν η κάρτα έχει το πρόβλημα, το inverter θα έπρεπε να δούλευε, 
δηλαδή να άναβαν οι λάμπες, απλά να ήταν λευκή η οθόνη σωστά?

----------


## p270

για ποιο μιλαμε ;

----------


## JOUN

> Ερώτηση, άν η κάρτα έχει το πρόβλημα, το inverter θα έπρεπε να δούλευε, 
> δηλαδή να άναβαν οι λάμπες, απλά να ήταν λευκή η οθόνη σωστά?


Oχι..Αν εχει προβλημα η καρτα το ινβερτερ δεν παιρνει εντολη για να αναψει..

----------


## jean

> Oχι..Αν εχει προβλημα η καρτα το ινβερτερ δεν παιρνει εντολη για να αναψει..


με λίγο flux και θερμό αέρα ζέστανα το chipάκι των γραφικών, και άνοιξε! 
Άρα τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι εκεί, απλά δεν δουλεύει πάλι το inverter, 
οπότε ή υπολειτουργεί η GPU ή θέλει αλλαγή και αυτό!
Θα προχωρήσω σε επανακόλληση το chip και αν συνεχίσει να μην παίζει το inverter, το αλλάζω! 
Υπάρχει τρόπος να ελέγχω το inverter ξεχωριστά?

*Αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό, φωτίστε με!  :Biggrin: 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jean

> για ποιο μιλαμε ;


για ένα amilo Xa 3530  :Wink:

----------

